# Where to get latest Best Motoring dvds from?



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I want to get this one: Best MOTORing 2011?1?? | ?????????????????? - BestMOTORing.JP

Not sure if you can order direct from the Japanese site or Amazon.jp as I think you need a local address.

But there are sites where they import them for you, but I can't remember any?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

oddly enough ive just ordered some of those 

(xmas present to myself)


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe here? Search : Duke Video


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nah Duke do English versions often years after the Japanese release.

Matt, maybe you should do a sideline in exporting dvds! :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we already supply DVDs, Hyrev Books etc anyway 

one step ahead ;-)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

matty32 said:


> we already supply DVDs, Hyrev Books etc anyway
> 
> one step ahead ;-)


Great, PM me the cost to get a copy of that one and this one please: Best MOTORing 2010?12?? | ?????????????????? - BestMOTORing.JP

Ooh, and Hot Version 108: http://bestmotoring.jp/main/digest.php?pmd=html&si=201&new= 
830ps R35!


----------



## arkangel (Jun 15, 2008)

*Add me to that pm*

If you can I would like to add an order as well.

Thanks
Saif


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Matty, any update on being able to source these dvds for us?
Did you get my PM?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes i did get your PM


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146083-japanese-dvds-including-new-2011-r35.html#post1393960

There you go


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cheers Matty, order placed!
Any idea when they'll get processed and shipped?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Good service from Matty at Newera, both dvds arrived today safe and sound!

Haven't had time to give them a spin yet, but the covers look promising.


----------



## arkangel (Jun 15, 2008)

*Many thanks*

Mine arrived yesterday, I also watched the one with 2011 gtr, great dvd, shame the 458 wasnt on the track. Many thanks again to newra.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Haha! Just watched the beginning bit of the 2011 GT-R bit and they used footage from the Nurburgring event we went to last October!

Fortunately, I'm out of shot, but there's a very clear shot of Naranja and I think Roger350z too, very funny! :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys your welcome

we wont be doing these DVDs again


----------

